# Guards Red Porsche 944 S2- Gleammachine.



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Porsche 944 S2- One I had been looking forward to for a while, this was the first time I had been up close and personal to one since being lucky enough to have owned my own some 15 years ago, something very special about relieving fond memories of cars from back in your 20's.

Booked in for a 1 day enhancement/single stage machine polish, the brief was to turn from an oxidised pink back to a glorious deep red again.
Not a full catalogue of pictures, but some I managed to get on the way,

*Upon arrival.*



















Started of in the usual manner with Espuma Revolution applied to the alloys and cleaned using various brushes,
Arches, shuts and trim cleaned using Espuma G202,

An area that always used to get soiled,










Foamed x2 using Megs APC,










Washed using the usual methods and dried with i4detailing Uber plush towels,
Tardis applied to lower areas, removed and then clayed using Sonus green and Dodo Born Slippy,

Think there may have been 20 years of contaminents there,










1 stage machine polish using Meguiars #205 on a Megs polishing pad,





































Rear diffuser polished,










Rear alloys looking a little oxidised, fronts were in need of a refurbish,




























Behind the number plate polished by hand using a MF pad and Megs #105,




























A wipedown with IPA, then Clearkote red/vanilla mix applied by hand to add some essential oils into the paint,










Zymol Glasur applied to each panel and removed,










CG New look gel applied to rubber and plastic trim, left for 30 mins and lightly re-buffed,










Glass cleaned throughout, exhaust polished using Britemax easy cut and final shine,
Alloys and shuts sealed using Opti-seal,
A final wipedown with Zymol field glaze and finished.

*Results.*



























































































































Thanks for looking.:thumb:


----------



## prkprk1 (Dec 12, 2008)

Very nice - much improved gloss :thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

That looks brand new Rob :thumb:, fantastic results from only a 'single' stage polish.


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Looks fantastic


----------



## MitchB121 (Nov 23, 2009)

Looks amazing!


----------



## egon (Apr 25, 2007)

I like 944's. That red is obscenely nice...


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very very nice bud deep gloss bk


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Mmmm - Very nice


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

Great turn around in just one day :thumb:

Always liked the 944


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Looks lovely Rob


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

10x better.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Looks great mate 

Baz


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

Luvvley jubbley :thumb:


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

Wow...:doublesho

Now that´s a real red car! 

Just in one stage?????? That´s amazing! :thumb:

The oner now just want to :driver:

best regards,

Jorge


----------



## Alfa GTV (Apr 18, 2007)

Lovely car, fantastic job as usual :thumb:


----------



## hus55 (Apr 23, 2008)

great work as always rob:thumb:

always loved the 944's,[especially the turbos...]


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Awesome job on an all time fav! I want one now!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Great job :thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Great work as always Rob.


----------



## pcc (Oct 11, 2006)

Nice work mate, dont see many of these anymore and that one looks great. Must have been a very satisfying detail.


----------



## Steve Baker (Nov 25, 2008)

Stunning result! .........best colour too :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

pcc said:


> Nice work mate, dont see many of these anymore and that one looks great. Must have been a very satisfying detail.


There quite a rarity on the roads nowadays but there are still plenty about, problem is that it's a 20+ year old car now so there is plenty of rubbish out there and still ones like this one that have been maintained mechanically at no expense.
Yes, a very satisfying detail.:thumb:


----------



## ribena (May 14, 2006)

lovely job 

will probably last another 20 like that :thumb:


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

sexy mate.


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

very nice.


----------



## pdv40 (Sep 11, 2008)

I've got a real soft spot for these cars. Great to see one getting some attention :thumb:


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

very nice mate. Loving the always changing product choice of yours, proving experience is key:thumb:


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Very nice Rob:thumb:


----------



## SwirlyNot (Jun 20, 2006)

thats a great example of an S2 Best colour too. Good work.


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Nice work :thumb: 
whats the durablity of CG New look gel?? Only ever use SW Seal Feed


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

slrestoration said:


> Nice work :thumb:
> whats the durablity of CG New look gel?? Only ever use SW Seal Feed


It's hard to say for definate as a lot of cars I detail I will often not see back for 6 months, I'm pretty confident it will last a good few weeks and it has water repellant properties.

It is very similar in appearance to Seal Feed, the rear spoilers on the older Porsches are difficult to treat as most products are sucked up like a sponge, so anything thats to runny will just be absorbed.


----------



## StuaR32t (Jun 6, 2009)

:thumb: thats loovley that is lad!


----------



## GAZA62 (Jan 23, 2007)

Superb great turn around red cars look so good when brought back to life like that :thumb:


----------



## edition (Sep 7, 2008)

Lovely Shine!


----------

